# My Jenna is due can anyone please help (PHOTO) white goo...



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum and this is my first posting, my doe a pygmy goat was bred during the month of October mid way around the 15th or so... I would know the exact date if I hadn't of thrown out my calendar of 2008... my mistake...loll

She is due anyday I think, a week ago she had yellow stringy goo hanging out and yesterday and today it is a thick white goo (I took this photo to show yous)... Her ligaments seemed to have gone down but they don't look like they've completely gone away... I can still feel them. 

I would like to know what you all think by the picture and the white goo... will she be giving birth in the next 12-24 hours or so?
She has also been pawing at the ground for a nibble... for the last week, and she gives a little chatter and ALOT more friendlier... she even licks us, 
Tonight she is breathing more deeply and heavier and she stands on her ramp as if she is going to climb it but doesn't and she does alot of stretching but she's been stretching alot for the past few days... I think we might have even caught her doing some palates...LOL

I would love to hear what everyone has to say... 

Thank you so much,
Glad I found this forum... I read it everyday!
And love those Nubian babies! I will be getting my first two Nubian kids this spring!... can't wait!

Lynn


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome! :wave: 

The white stuff is her mucus plug. I have does that start loosing it a month before kidding. But when it starts coming out like that they are usually pretty close to kidding. Once the ligaments really go they seem to kid within 12 hours.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lynn...welcome to the goat spot... :wave: ...I am so glad you joined.... :greengrin: 
With all the stuff she is doing and the thick discharge... it could be soon very soon...those does can fool us ...and make us wait.... and... wait.....LOL welcome to our "pull out your hair club".. :greengrin: ..LOL :hair: Some of us are bald.... no... not really ....but they sure make us feel that way sometimes... :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my guess with in 24 hours or less - probably more like 12 hours from the time that picture was taken. she is streaming now so that is a good sign. 

Welcome to TGS!!! :wave:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Goat Spot :wave: from Idaho

What a pretty girl (from the back end :ROFL: )

Yeppers - everytime mine have streamed like that - it was within 12 hours that I had kids! Keep an eye on her and make sure where she is at to kid is warm (Not sure where you are from - here it is to get to be 2 degrees tonight).

Her bag looks like it could get fuller - but kinda hard to see with it hairy - is it tight?


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you !!

Jenna photo was taking at 3 am this morning,

I have a moniter in the house so i can here everything thats going on out there and still i walk out there just to make sure and see...lol I would really love to have a camera out there...maybe one day!! 

yes the waiting is very long lol..Can't wait to see her little sweety's..
I'll keep you all posted 
Thank you very much!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome...........happy kidding.... :greengrin:


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

I live in Montreal Canada up north..YES we have alot of snow here and its -5 (25F)Here..
Jenna is in her pen where it is nice and cozy..
Her bag is not tight like i think it should be but is nice and round ..and yes she's got alot of hair there and is harder to see.
I keep going in there to take a peep on her. Its now 12:18 am 21 and 1/2 hours from when i took the photo of her, almost 24 hours later..
mmmmmmmmmm its long waiting lol..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy yes the waiting is long! So is she acting like she is going into labor yet?


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

I just went out to see her .. I have noticed that she is talking more in a little voice and gives little grunt sounds and is laying down more with heavy breathing and when she gets up on the ramp she yawns and stretche's ..her tail is straight up lately.it looks like labour is starting but then I could be fooled lol...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh the baby talk -- isnt it so sweet 

yup she is starting labor.

Not sure if you have had kiddings before and even if you have this is a good reference anyway
http://kinne.net/ob1.htm


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

This is my second kidding but Jenna's first time kidding ..so much to learn along the way..and yes always good to learn something new every day!
Thank you for the site !!
My first kidding was a nubian and she already started having them as I was walking over there the baby was coming out..So there was really no waiting on her, as the owner never told me she was pregnant , then I started to notice her udder filling up..I had no date to go on for her. so it was a big surprise to us all the day they arrived...lol..

How long is this stage of labour?can it go until tomorrow or would it more likely be in a couple of hours from now?
I can hear Jenna pawing at the floor on the monitor..
Thank you again for all your knowledge!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

How did things go through the night? Has she kidded yet?


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

No Nothing at all..still waiting ..she seems fine and eating away like theres not a care in the world ..I guess she's not ready yet..
maybe todat or tonight ...mmmmm :GAAH: 
will keep you all posted


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

This is the time when you can start :hair:  :hair: .... :ROFL: , Hope she kids soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> This is the time when you can start :hair: :hair: .... :ROFL: , Hope she kids soon!


yep :doh: still nothing..... :hair: Pull out your hair club is here...LOL :wink:


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

Yup :hair: pulling time lol...Me too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeesh she is taking her time!! :GAAH: haha and it isnt even my goat


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Seems like all of mine are taking longer than usual to kid this year. Maybe its in the air or something. Good luck! Hope she doesn't make you wait much longer!


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

Sweet Gum Minis said:


> Seems like all of mine are taking longer than usual to kid this year. Maybe its in the air or something. Good luck! Hope she doesn't make you wait much longer!


I hope not either lol...


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

I would like to know as I'm New here...How do I put a picture under my name on here?
Please let me know
Thank you


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome to the goat spot :wave: . Looks like you found us in time. 

How are things going? Baby yet?

Go under your account set yo and it is the Aviator


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

sweetgoats said:


> Welcome to the goat spot :wave: . Looks like you found us in time.
> 
> How are things going? Baby yet?
> 
> Go under your account set yo and it is the Aviator


Nothing yet , she seems very content like theres nothing going to happen...lol She's taking it  
I do feel the legaments a bit not like they were a couple of days ago so maybe this is why..will they totally disappear? I feel more the legament on the left side close to the tail bone much lower it seems..

where is my account setting? as Im not too good yet on figuring where everything is...lol

Thanks a bunch !!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Hi,

I noticed something... Under Author on your posts it says:

*Nublyans

Goat Fanatic

Joined: Mon Mar 09, 2009 8:52 pm
Posts: 13 
Middle number please: 7 
Spammer: No *

What's up with that? why would it ask if your a spammer?

it usually says:
*AlaskaBoers

content with addiction

Joined: Tue May 06, 2008 5:54 pm
Posts: 1095
Location: Wasilla Alaska *


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's not in active labor yet...and if her breed date was around the 15th of October, you are very right..she would be on day 147 now. This being her first time may take a bit longer for her to get into a good pattern. The mucous is her plug, whic just means hat her cervix has dilated slightly. The ligaments will totally disappear and when you check for them it will feel all gross and mushy around her tail head. The discharge as she labors before she gets into contractions will be like clear snot, you'll see it stuck to her udder and legs. She'll be giving up those babies before too long.....so don't strees too awfully much, she has just a few days to hold onto them.

BTW....Welcome :hug:



Alaska Boers.....this is something new that has been added to help prevent the issues the forum has had with spam...there were quite a few that applied for membership and posted alot of unsavory pics and "ads" here.
So far so good as we haven't had an issue since.


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

AlaskaBoers said:


> Hi,
> 
> I noticed something... Under Author on your posts it says:
> 
> ...


I have no clue what all thats about..when i registered it asked the number in between 6 7 8 and it was 7 and it also asked if I was a spammer when registering yes or no and I answered No..and now its under my name lol..go figure...
I'm new at this and just figured out how to put a picture under my name so I'll see how if i can fix that too..


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It will not let you take the number and spammer off, as that is a way to stop robot programs for applying for membership to the forum.

The reason that alot of ours do not show it, is because it was started after we were members, and unless we went into that area and did it on our profile (like I did) it wouldn't show.

Can't wait to see your new additions when they arrive!!!


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

liz said:


> She's not in active labor yet...and if her breed date was around the 15th of October, you are very right..she would be on day 147 now. This being her first time may take a bit longer for her to get into a good pattern. The mucous is her plug, whic just means hat her cervix has dilated slightly. The ligaments will totally disappear and when you check for them it will feel all gross and mushy around her tail head. The discharge as she labors before she gets into contractions will be like clear snot, you'll see it stuck to her udder and legs. She'll be giving up those babies before too long.....so don't strees too awfully much, she has just a few days to hold onto them.
> 
> BTW....Welcome :hug:
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the great info, it helps explain alot of things, I will keep a close eye on her, and take pictures of the kids birthing.


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

*Pictures of Jenna, Troy and Bun Bun!*

Here is a picture of the proud parents :hug: to be and their little shadow who follows them around :wink: , Jenna (mum to be), Troy (the daddio) and Bun Bun (who visits from pen to pen!

Enjoy!


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

*Jenna's Udder*

Here are pictures that I just took of Jenna's udder,
also one of her top view of her back to show her sides..

Does anyone have any guesses on what she will be having? :dance:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I say shes going to have at least twins and probably triplets but i am not very good at this. I thought my doe was only going to have 1 and she gave me twin bucklings.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We're both playing the waiting game. I wish they'd both hurry up!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

okay thanks for clearing that up!

i'm betting twins! :girl: :boy: 
her udder looks good, soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looks like twins!! Lets go Jenna!! :hair: :baby: :baby:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd say twins also.... :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Twins and within the next day going by her udder....not a bad size at all for a FF!


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

So far no change , Jenna still has some legaments ...getting softer 
:hammer:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Probably in the next day or so.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I thought for sure I would read today that she had the babies. :hair: They are very nice looking goats, and they will have some beautiful babies.


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

sweetgoats said:


> I thought for sure I would read today that she had the babies. :hair: They are very nice looking goats, and they will have some beautiful babies.


No Nothing yet lol... :shrug: 
Jenna and Troy say Thank you for the compliment


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

Well do we have baby's yet and welcome to the goat spot.


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

tat2edlady said:


> Well do we have baby's yet and welcome to the goat spot.


Thank you , Im glad my Daughter found this site for me 

Nothing yet but will be very soon, she has lost her legaments and doing alot of complaining..

will keep you all posted :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

well ...we are very happy you are here.. :hug: ...sounds like she is real close now...let us know...."babies" :wink:


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> well ...we are very happy you are here.. :hug: ...sounds like she is real close now...let us know...."babies" :wink:


Thank you :thankU:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome... :hug: now come on baby pics...LOL ...Praying for a happy and healthy kidding... :greengrin: ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW do you have any hair left? I can not believe she is still holding on.


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

sweetgoats said:


> WOW do you have any hair left? I can not believe she is still holding on.


ya got the hair still but lost the nerves :GAAH: My Daughter and hubby keep saying ya ya you said she was having babies last week and still nothing lol and I said to them today , she lost her ligaments so it will be soon but they seem to not believe lol... :shrug:

it should be really soon shes a talker :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :help: :doh:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope she goes soon!


----------

